# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  حصريا..السلسلة الأروع لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية

## bugme

إِنَّ الْحَـــــــمْدَ لِلهِ تَعَالَى، نَحْمَدُهُ وَ نَسْتَعِينُ بِهِ وَ نَسْتَهْدِيهِ وَ نَسْــتَنْصِرُه
وَ نَــــعُوذُ بِالْلهِ تَعَالَى مِنْ شُــــرُورِ أَنْفُسِنَا وَ مِنْ سَيِّئَــــاتِ أَعْمَالِنَا
مَنْ يَـــهْدِهِ الْلهُ تَعَالَى فَلَا مُضِــــلَّ لَهُ، وَ مَنْ يُـضْلِلْ فَلَا هَــــادِىَ لَه
وَ أَشْــــــــــهَدُ أَلَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الْلهُ وَحْــــــدَهُ لَا شَــــــرِيكَ لَه
وَ أَشْـــهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ، صَلَّى الْلهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ وَ سَلَّمَ تَسْلِيمَاً كَثِيرَا
أَمَّـــا بَعْــــد    English Guide Series  All You Need In English   30  سعر السلسلة $ 259 لكن مجاني لعيونكم  7.5 جيغا بايت  الإنجليزية   يمكنك من إتقان قواعد ومحادثة اللغة  الإنجليزية ويعد مرجعا أساسيا لجميع   الطلاب والدارسين الذين يهتمون بدراسة  اللغة الإنجليزية لأغراض التعلم  أو  لتحسين حياتهم الشخصية أو المهنية. سمات ومزايا البرنامج : -------------------- دورة متكاملة لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية من البداية وحتى مستوى التوفل إتقان اللغة خلال فترة وجيزة بأسلوب سهل لجميع افراد الأسرة كورس   محادثة كامل لتنمية مهارات المحادثة والأستماع و  تكوين حصيلة هائلة من   المرادفات و تركيبات الجمل الحديثة من خلال مواقف من  الحياه اليومية . شرح كامل بالصوت والصورة لجميع قواعد اللغة الإنجليزية لجميع المراحل التعليمية . التأهيل لإختبارات التوفل الوحيد الذى يحتوى على كورس Phonetics كامل لإتقان النطق السليم للغة . العديد من الإختبارات التفاعلية لقياس مدى التقدم والاستيعاب . قاموس مصور تعليمى ناطق قاموس ناطق إنجليزى - عربى اعداد خبراء بأعرق الجامعات الأمريكية . البرنامج يعمل تلقائياً على جميع اجهزة الكمبيوتر وكافة اصدارات ويندوز . مناسب لكل المستويات والأعمار . لمعرفة المزيد عن هذه السلسلة الرائعة يرجى الدخول الى موقع البرنامج     مرفوع على سيرفر الخليج ومقسم إلى 4 أقسام  كل قسم بحجم 2 جيغا عدا الأخير 1.3 جيغا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
   Part 3  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   nadosh2525@startimes

----------


## Hassan02

سلام عليكم هل لديك فكرة عن استاد جيد لمساعدتي في اللغة وشكرا

----------


## ezzat2007

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------


## chahim

مثل هذه البرامج هي حقا مفيدة ولكنها خالية من المتعة

----------

